# New Talking Greeter



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I built this greeter so that he can be used with either the skull and a pair of skeleton hands or with the skull skin and the regular hands. It also has the joints from Spider Hill Prop Works for the shoulders and elbows so the position can be adjusted. I'll need to adjust the jaw closure point if it's to be used with the skin this year as the tension pulls the jaw closed a bit more than without it.


----------



## bfrd22 (Sep 30, 2011)

Wow, Way Cool! Ok new pet project for next year.
Thanks
Andy


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

awesome! that skin is really creepy!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Great job Halstaff, that is going to be super creepy for the tot's on Halloween night!!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW..... cool


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"Do you want your mommy?" - LOL


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I love him! Great job all the way around. Please post a picture of him dressed and ready for Halloween if you can!


----------



## Eternal Unrest (Aug 10, 2011)

With the skin on he kinda looks like Gene Simmons. Which is scary in itself.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Eternal Unrest said:


> With the skin on he kinda looks like Gene Simmons. Which is scary in itself.


LMAO You're right, he does remind me of Gene. I love the voice. The total prackage is so impresive. He should get quite a few scares.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow damn! That is a really good job. So I agree the other guys, you really should cool him Gene.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Here's a video of the greeter completed. I don't know what the new owner will call him but I'm calling him Gene!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

I absolutely love the voice over. Very creepy!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Outstanding job!


----------



## Spooky Dave (May 12, 2011)

Bravo, sir!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Excellent, Steve! Great job on the skin, and the voiceover is most creepy.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Awesome job - it looks fantastic.


----------



## timekiller (Sep 3, 2011)

Wow, well done. I'm going to have to make one of those! Awesome job ; )


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

He is awesome!!!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone. It's been a fun project but I going to have a hard time letting him go. Hopefully it will inspire his new owner to continue to build up her Halloween display.


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

Steve, Totally cool. the kid of thing that woul creep out anyon just walking in the garage while being stored. 
Where did the skull and animatronics come from. I have been looking for a talking skull kit that doesn't take an engineering degree to build.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Yea, Halloween started early here when my son's girlfriend went out to the refrigerator on the dark patio and screamed when she saw him. 
I used a Bucky skull and Scary Terry's build instructions to install the servo - http://www.scary-terry.com/buckyservo/buckyservo.htm
The servo is controlled by the Picaxe circuit I designed to run my talking skulls - http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=26880
My board does require assembly and some programming but you could easily add a Cowlacious board to get it to talk.


----------

